# Morning walk with my new hunting buddy.



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

This morning I had the day off and got the chance to go for a walk with Charlee (our 13 week old chocolate lab) we got a nice fat red squirrel and 2 pigeons. Charlee is learning quick and she got her first water retrieve last week! She retrieved the pigeons and the squirrel for me today. She likes the squirrels but She is bird crazy!!!!

Setup is a maple heavy hitter wearing .66 gzk shooting 7/16 steel and 5/16 lead.

Hope you all are having a great week! I wanted to get some good pics of Charlee but she just won't stay still!!


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice having a friend who likes retrieving from the very cold water. Nice dog and good shooting.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Awesome hunting buddy too 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shootin Shane and Charlee is so cute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

She looks like one of the smartest labs that I've ever seen  
Beautiful Dog


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, bbqed squirrel & pigeon. wonder if the pigeon tastes like cornish game hen?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful companion


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

She's a beauty Shane and you're working her just right. You flat out put a heart shot on that squirrel! Nice shootn!!
Good work Charlee


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great shooting and I like chocolate!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Aw dogs!! When I lost my last hunting dog, I gave up hunting. Just not the same without your old Pard. Did you ever find yourself thinking at the end of a day" geeze, I'd like get at least one, just for the dog"?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

This is awesome,beautiful dog,shooting buddy,and excellent shot on that squirrel


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Awesome post!

A good dog is indispensable.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Charlee is showing promise to be a great gun dog and family dog. She is awesome with the girls and LOVES it when them guns and cattys come out!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Aw dogs!! When I lost my last hunting dog, I gave up hunting. Just not the same without your old Pard. Did you ever find yourself thinking at the end of a day" geeze, I'd like get at least one, just for the dog"?


Now that I'm training Charlee and hunting with her I can't imagine hunting without her. Even if we don't see a thing we have a blast.

And yes, I always feel bad if I don't get one for her, and when I miss the shot I swear she looks so disappointed lol.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

msturm said:


> Awesome post!
> A good dog is indispensable.


Thanks brother! You got that right! I had a golden for a long time and when she was gone it left a big hole. And You got a good dog with Salty my friend.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> She's a beauty Shane and you're working her just right. You flat out put a heart shot on that squirrel! Nice shootn!!
> Good work Charlee


Thanks Joe! I'm taking all your instructions to heart and doing my best with her. Sure wish we were closer so I could let the real pro do some training with her tho!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Good stuff right there! If she's working like that at this early stage, you can pretty much bet you got a good one! And hey, even if she decides hunting isn't for her, it's still nice to have a good dog around!


----------

